# Test your Camera IQ!



## DCHQ (Jan 27, 2009)

(FYI I am one of the developers of this - hope that's not a problem for people)

For beginners and experts alike - there's a new "app" on Facebook called Camera IQ.  Answer a bunch of multiple choice questions and see what your score and level you end up at, from "Terrible photographer" to "Master of Photography."

We're only just releasing this app today, so there is plenty of room for improvement.  In particular we'd love to see more questions!

Click here to play the game.

Hope you like it-

DCHQ


----------

